# This case ALMOST makes me wanna get an Alienware. Almost...



## 1ceTr0n (Sep 2, 2014)

Got to see this first hand at PAX Prime this weekend


----------



## vega22 (Sep 2, 2014)

i kinda agree, i like that too!


----------



## The Von Matrices (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of it; the shape doesn't lead to space efficiency.

Basically it's offers the interior space of a mid-ATX case while taking up the exterior space of a full-ATX case.


----------



## Devil-Walker (Sep 2, 2014)

yeah i really like that case also.
i wish they sold their cases by them selves. alienware have some rice looking cases.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2014)

The only thing good about it I see is that it would be easier to plug stuff into.  Other than that, don't care for it.  There's no cooling on the HDD, there's only room for two, maybe three HDDs, it uses a slim line optical drive which means slow and more liable to break,  there is very limited connectivity in the front, and those fans look like the small hairdryer type and not the large silent type.  Form clearly took precedent over function.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 2, 2014)

I bet you could build something in a similar shape/form factor without relatively large difficulty


----------



## Silas Woodruff (Sep 2, 2014)

I think that thing is ugly both inside and outside on the other hand the older Area51 cases looked better.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 2, 2014)

That thing must be humongous 

Not digging the sloppy cable management, also, it seems to me like that case suffers from an awful waste of space, the footprint is probably larger than even the biggest full tower cases out there...


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 6, 2014)

Holy hell that thing is nasty looking! And I mean in a bad way. Plus, what's the point of it having a window if all the parts in it are crap except for those GTX's?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2014)

nice design but the rest is bad, like the cables ruin the looks and vga cables, mouse cable etc should run on the bottom of case


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 6, 2014)

Nanosuit upgrade!!!


----------



## RandomSadness (Oct 6, 2014)

The huge blend of cables coming from everywhere makes it look really sloppy to me. It's a windowed case , it should have been way more eye-candy.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2014)

but i think if its about 30-40 cm with mini itx based board it would be nice


----------



## ste2425 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks cool, its the inevitable question 'Why?' from the girlfriend id struggle to answer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 6, 2014)

Looks like a birth control pill box


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 6, 2014)

The presenters should be spanked... the case is covered with fingerprints...


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Oct 6, 2014)

I think I see how this case came into being.

Dude 1: I've got an idea, let's make an interesting case.
Dude 2: Yeah, let's take a regular box, rotate is 45 degrees, then hack off the corners.
Dude 1: What?  Are you high?
Dude 2: Maybe....  This pizza is so good.


On a serious note, the case is aesthetically nice (which you expect from Alienware), but functionally a mess.  It's a standard full ATX sized footprint, with enough space for a mid-sized tower and poorly thought out placement such that you can't fit more than a slim optical drive and have to spool out wires all over the place just to get everything connected.  Based upon previous Alienware outings, we are looking at a huge price premium for a less functional box.  

If you'd like the idea, you should probably do your own one off case.  Rather than a hexagon, make a pentagon.  Run the power supply at the bottom, move the disc drive down the face so that a full sized 5.25" drive can be installed, and still have room for a decent collection of HDDs in the case.  The change in center of mass means the case will be more stable, and you'll have function with form.  Personally, I wouldn't touch this thing with a 20' barge pole.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> I think I see how this case came into being.
> 
> Dude 1: I've got an idea, let's make an interesting case.
> Dude 2: Yeah, let's take a regular box, rotate is 45 degrees, then hack off the corners.
> ...



Nobody but the technically inept/children with rich parents buy Alienware. Never really liked the look of their cases, and they only use very specific manufacturers hardware, which limits the choice of optimal parts for your builds. Not to mention the inevitable overhead profits they make which are frighteningly high.

The case looks interesting, but has very limited cooling options, has a massive footprint for what is basically a standard ATX case, not to mention they chose some pretty ugly hardware to "showcase" it.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2014)

TIL my NZXT Guardian is based on alienware.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2014)

on the 3rd pic you can see pikachu girl on the right


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Oct 6, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Looks like a birth control pill box





RCoon said:


> Nobody but the technically inept/children with rich parents buy Alienware.



I laughed so hard when I read these.  

On a side note, I think Alienware PCs are outrageously overpriced. You could build a quality rig for what they charge for their crap.


----------



## ehume (Oct 8, 2014)

1ceTr0n said:


> Got to see this first hand at PAX Prime this weekend



It's too bad the front surface has room for only one fan. If there were a 120x240mm or 140x280mm space there, you could fit in a double rad, do some overclocking and have some fun.

Yeah, make that front space compatible with a two-fan rad, and it would be a worthwhile case.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 8, 2014)

Look at it in about 3-4 month because it's going be a complete joy to get rid of the dust which will pile up even more were all the cables plug in,  Yuk.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 8, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> the footprint is probably larger than even the biggest full tower cases out there...



not even close...


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 8, 2014)

I still think that the HP Blackbird 002 has been the best case from an OEM.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 8, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I still think that the HP Blackbird 002 has been the best case from an OEM.



Well, I just spent what seems to be an eternity on google images looking at modded hp blackbird 002 cases ... I wonder why did they stop making the damn thing


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 10, 2014)

To me it just looks awfully.... impractical. Great shape but that's about it, it's huge and doesn't offer a single advantage from being so.


----------



## Athlonite (Oct 29, 2014)

BiggieShady said:


> Well, I just spent what seems to be an eternity on google images looking at modded hp blackbird 002 cases ... I wonder why did they stop making the damn thing



It was to expensive but after saying that I do love what maxPC did with it when they used it for their dream machine


----------



## Lionheart (Oct 29, 2014)

I like the external design, but not the internal design ...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 29, 2014)

Lionheart said:


> I like the external design, but not the internal design ...


seconded ... but i should add : i also hate the brand ... give me the same box with any other brand and it will be perfect.

funniest sentence i ever heard about that X51: "a windowed version could be available too" ... seriously? windowed??? with that kind of f'ugly OEM component?


----------



## Bow (Oct 29, 2014)

Oh hell no.....


----------



## chuck216 (Oct 29, 2014)

Whatever happened to good old fashioned form follows function cases like the Antec 900?


----------

